# KC !! I'm watching "The Thing" tonight, LOL!



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2014)

I just got "The Thing" from 1951 and I am watching it tonight:lofl:  I know you are all thinking I need a life, but hey, this is it for my eveningslayful:

So what are you guys watching, or doing tonight, Denise


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Denise, Movies are good for memory, and I have more excuses if that one doesn't work.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2014)

I love watching the oldies Ina They are so much fun, many are so silly, the B movies anyway.  There are several online free.  If you want the site I'll give it to you Denise


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Yes please Denise.  :clap:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2014)

Ok, here'ya go, some of these aren't in real good shape Ina, but you can try them and see how the audio and video are on them.  I've watched a few and they were ok, some were not Denise

http://www.bnwmovies.com/

These are not "pirated" movies (stolen) they are just past their copyright.  It's a legal site in other words  I see they added Charade, w/Cary Grant


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Denise, we'll try the link over the weekend.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

KC, I watched it!! It was way good, LOL!  I had forgotten ole James Arness played the Thing, LOL!  Gunsmoke dude?


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

:lofl:Loved it in fast-forward, that was such a hoot where that guy threw water in the other's face, calm down! Thanks I needed that


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

back atya, LOL!!


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just got "The Thing" from 1951 and I am watching it tonight:lofl:  I know you are all thinking I need a life, but hey, this is it for my eveningslayful:
> 
> So what are you guys watching, or doing tonight, Denise



so you got your own copy good for you. a good source for these and all archive flicks is TCM. including........


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

kcvet said:


> so you got your own copy good for you. a good source for these and all archive flicks is TCM. including........




I have this set KC!!  I've watched it about once a year since I got it too, lol!  I love TCM, only station I would take if I could get cable just with that


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I have this set KC!!  I've watched it about once a year since I got it too, lol!  I love TCM, only station I would take if I could get cable just with that



ive bought a few movies from TCM. could not find them any where else. we have just basic cable TV from TWC. I don't watch prime time anymore. its just trash


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 11, 2014)

That link you provided is great. Thanks Denise! I'm going to look at it later to see if I can find a movie called Them.
View attachment 6638


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2014)

The giant ants, Lois. Watched it not to long ago for the 4th or 5th time. Was very scary for its time.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

Oh, I've found it before Lois!!  I don't think it's on that site though.  Let me look Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

Oh, anyone using bnwmovies.com be sure and just click on video, like you would on Youtube.  There is another way they've added, to actually download the movie, but I don't like the looks of it.  It says "torrent" and I am not sure about torrents.  Maybe someone here knows but I heard that places like bit-torrents are pirate sites (stealing movies).  bnw though is supposed to be all movies that have out-lived their copyrights so they are ok.  Anyway, input welcome if anyone knows anything about torrent.

Denise


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> That link you provided is great. Thanks Denise! I'm going to look at it later to see if I can find a movie called Them.
> View attachment 6638



Lois you looking to rent or buy ??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

I do get all my movies free, just to let you all know.  I cannot afford netflix even, so I searched for free ways to see movies.  I have found some legit sites, even Lifetime, and other TV stations.  I won't use anything that is not 100% free.  Here are free tv shows, full episodes, and movies.  Nothing is perfect or great with "free" but it keeps me able to watch things as much as I want to, which is not that much.  I do manage about 4 movies a week.

I understand a lot of people can afford to buy, have cable, satellite, etc.  I cannot, so I've found other legit ways  If you want to know more, write me a pm, Denise PS again, no torrents, read today on those and I wouldn't use them, ever.


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh, anyone using bnwmovies.com be sure and just click on video, like you would on Youtube.  There is another way they've added, to actually download the movie, but I don't like the looks of it.  It says "torrent" and I am not sure about torrents.  Maybe someone here knows but I heard that places like bit-torrents are pirate sites (stealing movies).  bnw though is supposed to be all movies that have out-lived their copyrights so they are ok.  Anyway, input welcome if anyone knows anything about torrent.
> 
> Denise



so you watch these online nwlady???  im a download burning fool. i used to burn em to DVD's. but downloads now are risky and dangerous. so i gave it up. i do still download and burn music from youtube


----------

